# New Drawing :D



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hey 
good to see im not the only 13 y.o. on here 
ok, well drawing from a picture is a good idea, but drawing from real life is even better 
If you don't own a horse you can use your model horses as something to copy off, for example if you have breyer, or other plastic horses try copying of them.
The eye seems to be perhaps a little to far up the head and maybe the neck a little thicker, but i can see this is a foal and foals are extremely hard to draw


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou!! Yes i do have horses (6 in fact) but i find it hard drawing from real life!! Thankyou for your advice


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

anytime 

i'll try and post some of my pics on here soon


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

If you want you could PM them to me otherwise people might get confused!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it!!

The eye can be moved down a little more, also a bit more toning in the muscles and bone structure of the face would be good  I tried somthing new, not sur eif it will help or not


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

THANKYOU so much Pintotess!!! I really get that........I am drawing another one at the moment i will post a pic in a minute


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is one i am working on at the moment of our horse Red and Charlie!! 

critique???












Trust me it looks better in real life!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good!! I will do another edit thing later when I have a little time


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I think your eyes are exceptional, so full of life! I think as was pointed out by Pinto Tess, you just need to focus more on your proportions and location of features such as where the eyes should be placed in the head. I'd love to see you become more bold with your shadows. But seriously, you are off to a great start and I am immediately drawn to the eyes in both pictures.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Here is one i am working on at the moment of our horse Red and Charlie!!
> 
> critique???
> 
> ...


this is absolutley georgous!!

i love the whole idea of it
this is one of my favourite pieces of work i've seen on the HF, it's got heaps of character and it shows the bond between the two horses


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with PintoTess about her critique of the foal. I really really like the picture of Red. I also agree that you do the eyes great! To me, the eyes are one of the most important characteristics of a painting,drawing,etc because it gives it life and it shows the mood and the whole concept of the drawing. Great job! I know plenty of people way older than you who don't draw anything beyond a stick horse so you are doing great  
Charcoal is a really good medium to use, to me it's just easier to shade in areas like muscle tone. Using Breyer horses, or Grand Champion(like I did) as models is a good idea too. It just takes hours of practice before you can judge placement of eyes, and get all the muscle tone and features in just right and using a live horse was actually harder for me too because the horse would move and then the angle of that leg just changed,etc. It doesn't do any good to try to draw a horse looking up if it won't keep it's head up lol. Good so far, I'd love to see more


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou so much everyone!! All of what you say helps me. Also i apprecite all of your kind words SO much it really keeps me drawing !! 

Thankyou very much everyone i will keep posting


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is the finished drawing  I am quite happy with it though the pony on the left isnt quite the right colour :-( But it was very hard to do he is a multicoloured Buckskin !!!

anyway here it is




























If there is any more critique i would love it!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The big red horse is wonderful! Nice lighting and more courageous use of color. You always do the best muzzles!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou!! I actually thought my muzzles didnt look the best  haha but maybe thats just me


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Marlea Warlea (hope i spelt it right) suggested that i post this picture on my thread!! Any critique i would love


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I LOVE THE RED AND CHARLIE ONE!!
I think the arabian is excellent, but the mane needs to be a little softer and not as tangled. LOVELY EYES!! Nice neck  Maybe continue the cheek up a little? Looks good caitlin, you have talent for sure!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou very much Pintotess I really thankyou for your kind comments!!  I am currently drawing another one of Red and a hopeing to havi it done by tonight


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I LOVE YOUR DRAWINGS!!! I'm thirteen too! I just drew my first (serious) horse yesterday! You are really great!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou glitterhorse!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is the one i did last night Any Critique would be greatly appreciated!!

Here is the photo of Red










Here is the drawing




















I know my drawing doesnt look anything like the photo but i tried!! :-(


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

stop bagging your self out lol!!
you are a great drawer, and i love the uppy eyebrows!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok sorry i guess i just see all the artwork on here and go :0 mine are no were near as good as that!! But thankyou


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hey seeing as you online go onto horse chat, i wanna talk to u live


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

okaly dokaly!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

on there


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow...I really like that last one you did! That is great! Cut yourself some slack with judging your own artwork  I LOVE the eye and the only thing I see that could be adjusted on it is the muzzle...it looks like it's just a bit too small and refined. But this one I think is your best yet., I also really like your Arabian  Keep sharing!

Would you like to draw Chanti for me?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thakyou^^ and sure i will try!! but i might not have it done till MOnday!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a quick charcoal sketch i did of my horse Pocket nearly asleep!! hahaha i would of spent about 3 minutes tops on it


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thats pretty good for 3 mins


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thanx  i have another drawing to post as well!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

cool... funny that we are always on at the same time 
oh BTW i'm not going to europe


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a drawing i did for Mypaintcanjump and Cheyennesmum!!

This horse is an appoloosa so the colour was really hard to do:-( But trust me it looks better in real life


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

caitlinpalomino said:


> here is a quick charcoal sketch i did of my horse pocket nearly asleep!! Hahaha i would of spent about 3 minutes tops on it:d


 3 min?????????????? That would take me 3 years!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> cool... funny that we are always on at the same time
> oh BTW i'm not going to europe


 
yeah i know hey!! oh ok :-|


----------

